# Cómo aumentar la velocidad a un ventilador de techo y no morir en el intento



## DOSMETROS

Hace 25 años mas o menos compré un ventilador de techo cHINO , era marca Orient  , lo asocié con los relojes (que no eran para nada malos) y lo compré !

Lo instalé según indicaciones precisas , quedó re re lindo  , pero nada de aire , nada de nada , al punto que dije : - "¡ No me dieron la caja con el viento  !"

Toqué el motor al ratito nomás y estaba calentito como "negra en baile"    , pensé , a ver que pasa si le doy más inclinación a las palas , y le puse un cuerito de canilla de suplemento a cada pala. Ahora giraba a *menor* velocidad  .

Me quedo pensando  con un sabor amargo en la boca .

Le quito la tapa y tenía un capacitor doble de 0,75 + 1,25 uF . En éstos modelos las velocidades las obtienen por conmutación del capacitor. Para velocidad máxima los ponen en paralelo , o sea 2 uF , para velocidad media el de 1,25 y para la baja el de 0,75 uF.

Solución al dilema , o lo hacía funcionar o lo quemaba , y a la basura 

Así que puse el de 1,25 en lugar del de 0,75 (baja velocidad) , y el de 0,75 con otro de 1 uF en paralelo , o sea un total de 1,75 para la media velocidad. y quedaría la suma total (1,25 + 1,75 = 3 uF) para la velocidad máxima.

¡ AHORA SIIIIIII  !

Echaba viento  , lo seguía mirando de reojo y volví a instalarle los cueritos de canilla para darle más pala y ahora echaba un viento bárbaro ! ¡ Maravilloso !

Nunca más volví a tocar el motor a ver si calentaba , ese ventilador suele funcionar aún hoy dia y noche sin parar .

Cada tanto he tenido que reemplazarle capacitores.
*Conclusión : * *- Se reemplazó él o los capacitores por aproximadamente un 50 % más grandes.* *- Se le dió mas pala (mayor inclinación a las paletas) suplementándolas con un "cuerito de canilla" a cada una.* *- Si el caño que lo sostiene midiera solo 10 cm , cambiarlo por uno adecuado , en las Ferreterías los venden de todos los largos y colores. Recordemos que el ventilador no puede chupar "techo"  , tampoco ponerlo demasiado bajo y que se convierta en peligroso.* 
Hace 25 años que les hago ésto a los ventiladores _de poco viento_ de amigos/as y nunca he tenido problemas por eso.

En casos de desbalanceo verificar siempre que las palas estén en un mismo plano , no debería haber palas más altas o más bajas (viendo sus puntas)
*De todas maneras queda a criterio de cada uno , ni yo , ni Foros de Electrónica nos haremos responsables por cualquier inconveniente ni accidente provocado por hacer ésta adaptación* 
Saludos !


----------



## morta

especial para los ventiladores con paletas símil esterilla que solo sirven de adorno como ventilador de película del caribe


----------



## DOSMETROS

Exactamente me pasó  con uno como éste :



El Lemur me comentó que también les agranda el capacitor desde 1,5 a 2,5 uF , yo le pasé el dato de darle más pala y probó con unas arandelas de plástico , y a pesar que echa mucho más viento , se quejaba del ruido 

Seguramente sea de palas de chapa , raro que no haya puesto su comentario aqui


----------



## el-rey-julien

si es de palas de chapa ,
al ventilador desde que lo compre no me convenció,así metí mano y le cambie el capasitor de 1,2 micros (ese fue el original) como no lo conseguí le puse de 1,5 µf  , luego le puse finalmente uno de 2,5µf y ya marchaba mucho mejor,
dosme me paso el dato de los cueritos de canillas,pero yo use unas arandelas de plástico,,,
es un tornado ¡¡¡ mucho viento pero también aumento el ruido,se escucha el sonido de las aspas fuh,fhu,fuh,fuh ,
asi que lo uso a menor velocidad ,porque me molesta el sonido ,pero a mi familia no le molesta ellos si lo usan a las chapas ¡¡¡¡
con decirles que la tv yo la escucho siempre en ''7''  y con el ventilador lo tengo que subir hasta ''12'',
para mi gusto es mucho ruido


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con las de madera-esterilla apenas hace algo más de ruido


----------



## fdesergio

imagino que "cuero de canilla" es el empaque que se usa en los grifos o llaves o no???


----------



## el-rey-julien

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con las de madera-esterilla apenas hace algo más de ruido



se conseguirán paletas de maderas para cambiar?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , lo que va atornillado a la "valvulita" !





En algún compra venta podés comprar alguno fusilado , el tema es que te coincida el paso de las perforaciones


----------



## bocagonza

muy buena solucion... yo tengo un ventilador de pie turbo de esos chiquitos turbo que les dicen... si le cambio el capasitor por unos puntos mas grande andara mas rapido ? o me cargo el motor ? jaja


----------



## el-rey-julien

no le pongas demasiado grande le capasitor,si recalienta mucho es mejor vajarle un poco el valor


----------



## bocagonza

trato... lo hago y comento resultados... gracias


----------



## fdesergio

Gracias 2M por la aclaracion, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## marcelo2112

Hola a todos, aprovecho este tema`para consultar porque va perdiendo vueltas un ventilador de unos 5 años, cuando lo pusimos andaba barbaro, ahora  se ven las palas a maxima velocidad.
Pense que estaba pesado por la mugre acumulada, pero para mi sorpresa apenas lo tocas y gira muy suavemente.
El capacitor podra perder capacidad con el tiempo? Gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si el capasitor pierde valor con el tiempo,
cambialo (al capasitor) y el ventilador vuelve a tener fuerza,como cuando lo compraste


----------



## seaarg

Una pregunta mas o menos on-topic:

Cuando un ventilador de techo, con control de velocidad por capacitor y paletas de chapa, en la velocidad mas baja hace un ruido metalico que pareciera ser de la corriente alterna (pero no es continuo, raro), algo como "brrriim brrrriim brrriim" (no tengo mejor forma de describirlo) ¿tiene algun tipo de solucion o cosa para probar/verificar?


----------



## marcelo2112

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si el capasitor pierde valor con el tiempo,
> cambialo (al capasitor) y el ventilador vuelve a tener fuerza,como cuando lo compraste


 
Listo, tenia uno de 2uf y consegui uno de 2,5. Ahora vuela!!Saludos y gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien

seaarg dijo:


> Una pregunta mas o menos on-topic:
> 
> Cuando un ventilador de techo, con control de velocidad por capacitor y paletas de chapa, en la velocidad mas baja hace un ruido metalico que pareciera ser de la corriente alterna (pero no es continuo, raro), algo como "brrriim brrrriim brrriim" (no tengo mejor forma de describirlo) ¿tiene algun tipo de solucion o cosa para probar/verificar?



si el mio hace ese ruido si lo pongo en baja velocidad,pero cuando ya mas o menos se estabiliza no hace tanto ruido,tiene variador electrónico,
tambien lo hace cuando la luz vaja ,por ejemplo si el vecino esta sioldando,cada ves que suelda tambien produce el ruido,
es un buuuuuuuummmmmmm o mbmbmbmbmbmbmbmbmbmb ,algo asi 
ha tambien es de chapa las paletas


----------



## seaarg

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si el mio hace ese ruido si lo pongo en baja velocidad,pero cuando ya mas o menos se estabiliza no hace tanto ruido,tiene variador electrónico,
> tambien lo hace cuando la luz vaja ,por ejemplo si el vecino esta sioldando,cada ves que suelda tambien produce el ruido,
> es un buuuuuuuummmmmmm o mbmbmbmbmbmbmbmbmbmb ,algo asi
> ha tambien es de chapa las paletas



Se me ocurre que el bobinado es lo que lo hace zumbar. Me pregunto si hay alguna solucion para esto, que se yo, como fijar las bobinas con algo tipo silicona alta temperatura.


----------



## el-rey-julien

es todo el ventilador lo que vibra,las paletas al ser de chapa asen una suerte de amplificador,yo creo que no tiene solución,ni siquiera sumergiendo todo el motor en barniz


----------



## gussy

hola...  necesito de sus conocimientos compre un ventilador de techo marca tormenta stevez, pero trae un conector plastico en la base del motor atornillado en mastil.  y donde entra la corriente y el neutro y eso es lo que me tiene en duda que no se donde va cada uno.
  trate de subir una imagen pero no entiendo como hacerlo



me equivoque de foto. 
este es el conector pero no se en donde va cada cable.
se lo agradeceria ya instale uno que tengo desde hace dos años pero la conexion no fue dificil


----------



## angel36

@gussy

Primero que nada,  quiero dejarte muy en claro que cuando vallas a conectar el ventilador  ESTÉS 100% seguro que NO hay energía eléctrica, deberías seccionar las llaves térmicas o interruptores que dispongas en tu domicilio a tal fin..

tratare de explicarte en base a las fotos que pusiste arriba.
Si vemos la primera foto, el controlador. Te falta quitar la "perillita" de comando....una vez que la quites veras dos contactos...normalmente traen un tornillo para que se fijen allí los cables...
Una vez que veas estos contactos...veras que alli uno de ellos esta solo....y el otro coincide con uno de los cablecitos negros que llegan a la llave selectora...

En el que esta solo  deberás conectarle la fase.. de linea.
En en que resta pondrás un cable lo suficientemente largo para que llegue desde donde coloques el controlador  hasta el ventilador....el extremo que te queda de este cable lo vas a conectar en la bornera  que eta en el "mástil" de tu ventilador, preferentemente en el casillero que coincide con los cables amarillos y negros que se ven en tu foto...
allí estaría listo el cableado del CONTROLADOR.
Solo te restaría poner  el neutro de linea al lugar vació que te quedo en la bornera del mástil de tu ventilador.

Cabe aclarar que si no sabes identificar la  " fase  y neutro de linea"  el ventilador funcionara igual.

mas o menos seria como esta imagen que encontré en la web








Por ultimo te quiero repetir  que  CORTES EL SUMINISTRO DE ENERGÍA mientras realizas la conexión.

Y si no estas seguro ...contrata a un instalador que no debe cobrarte muy caro.

Saludos.


----------



## gussy

angel36
gracias amigo!! 
del corte de suministro lo tendre en cuenta, ya que tiene 2 años de garantia y no quiero perderla.


----------



## yosimiro

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *- Si el caño que lo sostiene midiera solo 10 cm , cambiarlo por uno adecuado , en las Ferreterías los venden de todos los largos y colores. Recordemos que el ventilador no puede chupar "techo"  , tampoco ponerlo demasiado bajo y que se convierta en peligroso.*



Yo suelo reemplazarlos con una sección de caño galvanizado de plomería (fontanería) de media pulgada.

De ese modo le doy el largo que quiera, y me ahorro la ida a la ferretería (además de lo que cueste el caño).


----------



## hellfire4

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , lo que va atornillado a la "valvulita" !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En algún compra venta podés comprar alguno fusilado , el tema es que te coincida el paso de las perforaciones



Se pueden usar arandelas también , colocandosé dos o tres (o las que hagan falta), debajo de la paleta a darle más inclinación si es que no se tienen las gomitas de valvulas de canilla . Aunque en mi caso, pues me quede sin arandelas, y hete aquí que me quedaban unas gomitas todas resecadas, dado que no sirven para cortar el paso del agua, sirvieron, la verdad es nunca se me ocurrió que podría darles ese uso .


----------



## shevchenko

Si las palas son de madera se pueden cambiar por unas de chapa 
Más cortas y más inclinadas..


----------



## DOSMETROS

A las de madera real y a las simil madera les he chanfleado con garlopa de mano o con lijadora de cinta los filos de ataque y escape del lado de arriba en unos aproximados 30º . Además no se nota estéticamente y pareciera haber una mejora , pero hay que balancear  , moneda y clip de escritorio , prueba y error , prueba y error , prueba y error  , finalmente la pego con cianoacrilato .



> Y pareciera haber una mejora


 Basado en la idea de afinar el borde de ataque cómo las de chapa y crear un "perfil alar " . . .  no he hecho ninguna medición , así que podría ser una impresión tipo Ventiladorofilo Golden Pitufo


----------



## zlatareva

@gussy .. EXCELENTE tu explicacion....!!! tenia dudas con el calculo de los mcf y vos despejaste mis dudas...


Te cuento mi caso .... compre un ventilador de techo pero gira lento, ya cambie el capacitor y los rulemandes y seguimos iguales .... el capacitor es de 2 mf y lo deje asi, por lo que decis lo tendria que aumentar pero a cuanto...?? lei por todos lados que el motor se rompe a futuro.
Medi las bobinas y una me da 200 y la otra 180 y la suma me da 380 osea... descarte las bobinas.

Tengo un controlador de 6 velocidades y las bobinas estan en serie, cables Bco az / bco rojo ubidos y rojo y azul separados + el capcitor.

posteo una foto y la info va de arriba para abajo:

         X - Entrada al cap + cable rojo
Neutro - Salidad del cap + cable azul.
fase      - Bco rojo + bco azul

Tambien hice de agregarles los cueritos de canillas pero no alcanza, en ningun lado me dice la cantidad de W ni las RPM, tengo forma de calcularlo??? 

Saludos y muchas gracias.-


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá el ventilador solo sin el regulador , quizás lo conectaste mal , si sigue lento ponele capacitor de 3uF o le agregás uno de 1uF en paralelo.

Ya lo llevo hecho a mas de 10 ventiladores y están todos hace años andando. a full 🌪


----------



## zlatareva

En paralelo no puedo* por*q*ue* no entra otro cable en la cañería, probare con uno de 3uF... muchas gracias..!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sin cablearlo , se pone en paralelo junto al otro en los mismos conectores !


----------



## zlatareva

Pensé que hablabas de tirar otro cable .... muchas gracias por la data. Saludos.-


----------



## CrisGamaGet

*H*ola*, *buen día*. Y*o también  tengo un ventilador con el mismo problema.
*C*uando lo prendo hace un zumbido como si estuviera consumiendo corriente en las tres velocidades.
*¿Q*ué podría ser*?*

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 26, 2020

Buen día. *Y*o tengo un ventilador Hamton Bay de *l*a marca *D*urango.
*T*ambién zumba como si fuera consumiendo corriente en todas las velocidades. *¿S*erá el capacitor*?*



el-rey-julien dijo:


> si el mio hace ese ruido si lo pongo en baja velocidad,pero cuando ya mas o menos se estabiliza no hace tanto ruido,tiene variador electrónico,
> tambien lo hace cuando la luz vaja ,por ejemplo si el vecino esta sioldando,cada ves que suelda tambien produce el ruido,
> es un buuuuuuuummmmmmm o mbmbmbmbmbmbmbmbmbmb ,algo asi
> ha tambien es de chapa las paletas


----------



## Enrique161

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hace 25 años mas o menos compré un ventilador de techo cHINO , era marca Orient  , lo asocié con los relojes (que no eran para nada malos) y lo compré !
> 
> Lo instalé según indicaciones precisas , quedó re re lindo  , pero nada de aire , nada de nada , al punto que dije : - "¡ No me dieron la caja con el viento  !"
> 
> Toqué el motor al ratito nomás y estaba calentito como "negra en baile"    , pensé , a ver que pasa si le doy más inclinación a las palas , y le puse un cuerito de canilla de suplemento a cada pala. Ahora giraba a *menor* velocidad  .
> 
> Me quedo pensando  con un sabor amargo en la boca .
> 
> Le quito la tapa y tenía un capacitor doble de 0,75 + 1,25 uF . En éstos modelos las velocidades las obtienen por conmutación del capacitor. Para velocidad máxima los ponen en paralelo , o sea 2 uF , para velocidad media el de 1,25 y para la baja el de 0,75 uF.
> 
> Solución al dilema , o lo hacía funcionar o lo quemaba , y a la basura
> 
> Así que puse el de 1,25 en lugar del de 0,75 (baja velocidad) , y el de 0,75 con otro de 1 uF en paralelo , o sea un total de 1,75 para la media velocidad. y quedaría la suma total (1,25 + 1,75 = 3 uF) para la velocidad máxima.
> 
> ¡ AHORA SIIIIIII  !
> 
> Echaba viento  , lo seguía mirando de reojo y volví a instalarle los cueritos de canilla para darle más pala y ahora echaba un viento bárbaro ! ¡ Maravilloso !
> 
> Nunca más volví a tocar el motor a ver si calentaba , ese ventilador suele funcionar aún hoy dia y noche sin parar .
> 
> Cada tanto he tenido que reemplazarle capacitores.
> *Conclusión : * *- Se reemplazó él o los capacitores por aproximadamente un 50 % más grandes.* *- Se le dió mas pala (mayor inclinación a las paletas) suplementándolas con un "cuerito de canilla" a cada una.* *- Si el caño que lo sostiene midiera solo 10 cm , cambiarlo por uno adecuado , en las Ferreterías los venden de todos los largos y colores. Recordemos que el ventilador no puede chupar "techo"  , tampoco ponerlo demasiado bajo y que se convierta en peligroso.*
> Hace 25 años que les hago ésto a los ventiladores _de poco viento_ de amigos/as y nunca he tenido problemas por eso.
> 
> En casos de desbalanceo verificar siempre que las palas estén en un mismo plano , no debería haber palas más altas o más bajas (viendo sus puntas)
> *De todas maneras queda a criterio de cada uno , ni yo , ni Foros de Electrónica nos haremos responsables por cualquier inconveniente ni accidente provocado por hacer ésta adaptación*
> Saludos !


Buenas tardes, tengo una lampara con ventilador que no andaba ni dándole con la mano, he seguido el consejo del compañero, mi ventilador solo tenía un condensador que había perdido casi toda la capacidad, he cambiado el condensador y todo funciona como nuevo.
Muchas gracias por aportar la solución al problema que he tenido muchos años después.
Saludos y gracias por compartir.


----------



## ninet

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hace 25 años mas o menos compré un ventilador de techo cHINO , era marca Orient  , lo asocié con los relojes (que no eran para nada malos) y lo compré !
> 
> Lo instalé según indicaciones precisas , quedó re re lindo  , pero nada de aire , nada de nada , al punto que dije : - "¡ No me dieron la caja con el viento  !"
> 
> Toqué el motor al ratito nomás y estaba calentito como "negra en baile"    , pensé , a ver que pasa si le doy más inclinación a las palas , y le puse un cuerito de canilla de suplemento a cada pala. Ahora giraba a *menor* velocidad  .
> 
> Me quedo pensando  con un sabor amargo en la boca .
> 
> Le quito la tapa y tenía un capacitor doble de 0,75 + 1,25 uF . En éstos modelos las velocidades las obtienen por conmutación del capacitor. Para velocidad máxima los ponen en paralelo , o sea 2 uF , para velocidad media el de 1,25 y para la baja el de 0,75 uF.
> 
> Solución al dilema , o lo hacía funcionar o lo quemaba , y a la basura
> 
> Así que puse el de 1,25 en lugar del de 0,75 (baja velocidad) , y el de 0,75 con otro de 1 uF en paralelo , o sea un total de 1,75 para la media velocidad. y quedaría la suma total (1,25 + 1,75 = 3 uF) para la velocidad máxima.
> 
> ¡ AHORA SIIIIIII  !
> 
> Echaba viento  , lo seguía mirando de reojo y volví a instalarle los cueritos de canilla para darle más pala y ahora echaba un viento bárbaro ! ¡ Maravilloso !
> 
> Nunca más volví a tocar el motor a ver si calentaba , ese ventilador suele funcionar aún hoy dia y noche sin parar .
> 
> Cada tanto he tenido que reemplazarle capacitores.
> *Conclusión : * *- Se reemplazó él o los capacitores por aproximadamente un 50 % más grandes.* *- Se le dió mas pala (mayor inclinación a las paletas) suplementándolas con un "cuerito de canilla" a cada una.* *- Si el caño que lo sostiene midiera solo 10 cm , cambiarlo por uno adecuado , en las Ferreterías los venden de todos los largos y colores. Recordemos que el ventilador no puede chupar "techo"  , tampoco ponerlo demasiado bajo y que se convierta en peligroso.*
> Hace 25 años que les hago ésto a los ventiladores _de poco viento_ de amigos/as y nunca he tenido problemas por eso.
> 
> En casos de desbalanceo verificar siempre que las palas estén en un mismo plano , no debería haber palas más altas o más bajas (viendo sus puntas)
> *De todas maneras queda a criterio de cada uno , ni yo , ni Foros de Electrónica nos haremos responsables por cualquier inconveniente ni accidente provocado por hacer ésta adaptación*
> Saludos !


Dónde comprar los condensadores?
Quiero variar las velocidades y el regulador trae unos condensadores de 1,2uf 400vac y 2uf 400vac, son de conexiones axiales con una forma de cilindro aplanado. Los he buscado por todos lados y solo encuentro algo parecido en condensadores para audio de 250vdc.
El cambiarlos es que el regulador de velocidad saca sólo 100v a velocidad baja, 200v a velocidad media y 220v a velocidad alta. Mi intención es que a baja velocidad saque algo mas de tensión, pues a esa velocidad el ventilador da muy poco aire, y en la velocidad media ya da mucho.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Prueba con 1,5 uF en vez de 1,2 uF


----------



## ninet

Gracias, esa era la idea, pero no sé donde comprarlo. He buscado en las tiendas de mi ciudad y por internet, pero no lo localizo


----------



## DJ T3

Yo los consigo en casas donde reparan esos aparatos o ferreterias en general. Al menos en mi ciudad. O en las casa de electronica.
Trata de conseguir de NO menos de 400V


----------



## ngc1976

Hola, aprovechando el hilo consulto mi problema; uno de mis ventiladores de techo fue perdiendo velocidad paulatinamente con el paso de los años (10), había leído qué con cambiar el capacitor en muchos casos se solucionó el problema, coloqué dos capacitores de 1 mf. en paralelo con el antiguo capacitor existente, el ventilador recupero su velocidad cómo cuando era  nuevo, pero noto qué el selector de velocidad calienta mucho, la pregunta es la siguiente; es culpa de los nuevos capacitores qué sumados al viejo capacitor está por arriba del valor usual ?, saludos amigos


----------



## DJ T3

Se CAMBIA el capacitor, no se pone en paralelo!!!

Y si es de 1mF (un mili Faradio) es un capacitor gigante. Me imagino que querias poner 1uF (un micro Faradio).

Sube info del capacitor o mejor una foto de las caracteristica


----------



## ngc1976

DJ T3 dijo:


> Se CAMBIA el capacitor, no se pone en paralelo!!!
> 
> Y si es de 1mF (un mili Faradio) es un capacitor gigante. Me imagino que querias poner 1uF (un micro Faradio).
> 
> Sube info del capacitor o mejor una foto de las caracteristica


Hola DJ; gracias por tu atención; con respecto al capacitor original no tenia ningún tipo de valor o código impreso (esos rectangulares de color negro ), ví qué los valores de los capacitores de diferentes ventiladores oscilan entre 1.5 microfaradios y 2.5 microfaradios, por eso puse dos de 1 microfaradio en paralelo al existente suponiendo qué el mismo había cambiado su capacidad a menor valor, la pregunta en realidad es la siguiente : si el valor correcto es de 2 microfaradios y coloco uno de 3 ó 3.5 microfaradios, es perjudicial para el autotransformador del variador de velocidad o motor ?, saludos


----------



## Kebra

Yo tengo la casa llena de esos chinos de simil madera con 5 palas y control de encendido y velocidad a "cadenita colgante" que vendían en los Carrefour hace mas de 20 años. Se mueven muy lento y las palas cuelgan torcidas ya, pero como hay aire acondicionado mucho no me preocupa. En un habitación tengo uno nacional marca "Schio" que tiene 30 años y a velocidad máxima la casa levanta vuelo... Preguntonta para evitar quedarme duro en la escalera: ¿están accesibles los capacitores o voy a terminar con la espalda rota?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El capacitor está en el capuchón superior del motor , o en la caja inferior donde están las luminarias . . .  si pones fotos te lo indico mejor !


----------



## DJ T3

ngc1976 dijo:


> si el valor correcto es de 2 microfaradios y coloco uno de 3 ó 3.5 microfaradios, es perjudicial para el autotransformador del variador de velocidad o motor ?


Como bien dices, de 1uF a 2.5uF creo que seria un buen valor.
Recuerda que el capacitor tiene que ser de minimo 400V, los hay cuadrados negros, como tubular amarillo.

Lo del calentamiento del regulador, puede ser normal, si antes no lo hacia, entonces puede que esté un poco frenado el motor


----------



## Kebra

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El capacitor está en el capuchón superior del motor , o en la caja inferior donde están las luminarias . . .  si pones fotos te lo indico mejor !


Luego de juntar valor saqué la foto:


----------



## DOSMETROS

El capacitor DOBLE está en la caja esa de abajo , el valor menor del capacitor es la velocidad menor , el valor mayor es la velocidad media y la suma de los dos (la llave los pone en paralelo) es la velocidad máxima.

No vayas a quitar el capacitor sin anotar nada y luego venir a preguntarnos


----------



## MmO666

Hola buen día a todos, he llegado a este post con la esperanza que me puedan ayudar, tengo un ventilador de techo de 5 aspas, hace un año aproximadamente cambié el capacitor original que era de 1.5 uf - 2.75 uf y apenas el día de ayer volvió a fallar, me podrían ayudar diciendome que valor de capacitor le podría poner para que tenga mas potencia y refresque mas mi habitación sin que le afecte al motor o a otra cosa, ya que el calor de este año está horrible!!!


----------



## unmonje

MmO666 dijo:


> Hola buen día a todos, he llegado a este post con la esperanza que me puedan ayudar, tengo un ventilador de techo de 5 aspas, hace un año aproximadamente cambié el capacitor original que era de 1.5 uf - 2.75 uf y apenas el día de ayer volvió a fallar, me podrían ayudar diciendome que valor de capacitor le podría poner para que tenga mas potencia y refresque mas mi habitación sin que le afecte al motor o a otra cosa, ya que el calor de este año está horrible!!!


Esos capacitores de reemplazo, lamentablemente no siempre son tan buenos como los de fábrica. Además, lo razonable es aumentar el capacitor un 50% , duplicar el valor ya es un riesgo para el motor.
E mi pais se usa 220VCA . Yo pondría  uno de 2,5 uf - 400 voltios, no recomiendo los de 250 VCA, salvo en paises de 110VCA, porque tienden a sufrir y pierden capacidad pronto, para 220VCA , los de 400VCA les encanta, aunque un tanto mas caros.
... y después
Le agregarpia 1 arandela a cada aspa, del lado que enfrenta el aire al girar, para que empuje mas viento. Tal como comentan en el tópico mas arriba. Eso hará que sople mas.
Hace girar el ventilador un poco y se fija el sentido de giro, de ese lado va la arandela.

El siguiente nivel es un aire acondicionado. Para evitar eso, vivo cerca de la patagonia


----------



## MmO666

Agradezco tu respuesta, en México solo he visto de 250 v o 300 v, con respecto a lo que mencionas de poner uno de 2.5 uf, te refieres al valor menor del capacitor o a cual valor??? Disculpa mi ignorancia desconozco mucho del tema, de antemano muchas gracias!!! Anexo imagen de cual fue el capacitor que cambie esta última vez


----------



## unmonje

MmO666 dijo:


> Agradezco tu respuesta, en México solo he visto de 250 v o 300 v, con respecto a lo que mencionas de poner uno de 2.5 uf, te refieres al valor menor del capacitor o a cual valor??? Disculpa mi ignorancia desconozco mucho del tema, de antemano muchas gracias!!! Anexo imagen de cual fue el capacitor que cambie esta última vez


Nunca mas del 50%. Si el ventilador venia con  : 
1 uf le agrego  -->0,5uf mas -->o lo cambio por uno de 1.5 uf
2 uf                  -->  1uf mas --> o sea 3uf 
y así sucesivamente.


----------

